# Best time to go to Nodak?



## Snyder0324 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello all

It sounds like my Nodak trip is gonna happen this year. The question i have is the time to go. The guy i am going with has been there 2 times b4 and he goes the first week of October, but i see all the threads that everyone goes the end of October and in November. If you go to soon do u miss out on other things flying thru obviously i know the later in the year more migration of birds but he has done really well going early. Like i said first time going and i am clueless. Should i try and talk to him about holding off a few weeks. 

Thanks for the help 

Tim


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Best time to go... Is when the birds are there. Last time we went, they weren't there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I think the opener in Oct is probably the least amount of gamble. Like the other poster said, best time is when the birds are there. Later in the year you risk freeze up. But if you get lucky, you can see a ton of snow geese, and many species of ducks. 

Since lodging in NoDak is rather difficult to come by for a non-planned fly by seat of your pants and head out when you want trip, you simply need to roll the dice and take a chance the weather will bring you birds. In late Oct you can be hunting in 80 degress or 50 below zero. Rain or snow, and lots of either extreme. And you can get snowed in out there. 

I think you would be best to go out when your friend does, get a feel for the place, and area you are hunting. How much moving water, deep water ? Access ? Once you know a little more on the area, you might try a later trip as you can be more informed. 

I think someone posted pics a few years back of their experience on the opening day in NoDak. All the potholes had ice and a foot of snow was on the ground. The very next week was 80 degrees I think.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup put it well. We've been going out since the late 90's, and we normally go the first week of non-resident season, which is normally the first week of October. But we've also gone out in late October, and early November. Like any kind of duck hunting, the weather plays a huge role in what kind of birds are around. Early season you'll see about every kind of duck you can see in that flyway. But one good cold snap, and POW...all you have left are some pockets of smart mallards, some left over gaddies, widgeon and pintail, and some really smart snow geese. 

Here are the differences IMO....if you want to simply shoot ducks, have a blast wingshooting, and don't care what kind (the "if it's brown it's down" thought), go early, because you'll likely see most every kind of duck you'll want to see. We used to keep track of the different ducks we shot each year in our early trip, and I think the biggest number I recall was like 14 or 15 different types :yikes: It can really be a blast if all you wanna do is shoot and have fun. But remember...ya gotta eat 'em too  You'll see lots of resident divers early too, but the big bunches come later. 

However if you're mainly after "big ducks" like flight mallards, or big concentrations of divers, and you value "quality" more than "quantity", you may wanna shoot for later. BUT if you go later, and all of the "little brown ducks" have flown the coop, you can be in for a loooooong week unless some flight birds move in. 

One other thing to consider...what kind of hunting do you prefer to do? Hunting water over dekes, or hunting picked crop fields? This is a huge decision, because early in the season typically very little is picked, which can lead to slow field hunting. Sometimes you hit some hot fields just as they start picking. But the major harvest does not normally get rolling until late October, and that's when lots of "new" fields get picked and open to hunting. But if you favor water hunting, most anytime will be okay provided you don't get a hard freeze. The difference again for your water hunting will be early in the season you'll see it all, vs. later in the season the "little brown" ducks will have moved out, giving you lots less shooting.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Ive gone twice, both times we went the first week of October (NR Opener). Both times temps were in the 80's all week. If I was to go again, I'd take the risk of going late October/early November. But that's just my opinion, based on experiences.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

if you want mass mallards. early november gamble.

if you want wing shooting and guaranteed limits on a pothole. early october.

inbetween is a gamble..sometimes is freaking awesome. other times your chasing tail trying to get on birds. me and quackcocaine had the heat on the first week and it made the field hunting birds real lazy. limit one day, bust the next. still usually better than a good day here.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

QuackCocaine said:


> Ive gone twice, both times we went the first week of October (NR Opener). Both times temps were in the 80's all week. If I was to go again, I'd take the risk of going late October/early November. But that's just my opinion, based on experiences.


In the 12 or 13 years we've gone out in early October, I'd guess 1/4 of those were awful warm...like you said, 70's - 80's. But there were also a few that were snow/ice. The rest were everything in between. One year I was there the first week of November and had 60-70 degrees every day. So it's kinda like here...you never know for sure about the weather. But what you GENERALLY can plan on in early October is a ton of "little brown ducks" (LBD's :lol...both kinds of teal, gaddies up the ying yang, widgeon, pinners, and of course local mallards, plus the assortment of divers, from buffies all the way to Cans. Come late October/early November, I rarely shoot teal or other LBD's  So again, if you want fast shooting, and are not discriminating, early October is fine.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if you want mass mallards. early november gamble.
> 
> if you want wing shooting and guaranteed limits on a pothole. early october.
> 
> inbetween is a gamble..sometimes is freaking awesome. other times your chasing tail trying to get on birds. me and quackcocaine had the heat on the first week and it made the field hunting birds real lazy. limit one day, bust the next. still usually better than a good day here.


Very well put. IMO anything other than the first 2 weeks of October is a complete gamble depending not only on the weather in Nodak, but the weather north of there, which may or may not push birds down  We like to talk here in Michigan about "migrations" and "birds coming down", but we rarely see it, or it happens so quickly many of us miss it. Out in Nodak it's very real. There have been years we've gone to bed after several really slow days, but wake up in the morning with "new" birds on every pothole. As Shi Kid said, it can be awesome, or you can get awfully frustrated. But as he also said, still better than here on 99% of our days.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

The other thought about timing that just came to mind is around "ditch chickens". Some of us actually target them (but not Shi Kid :lol They are way down out there now due to the last few winters being hard, but a couple mild winters and bang...they'll pop right back. Some years they're freakin everywhere!!! Road hunting phez is considered a sport there :evilsmile So if you want to try for them while you're out there too, ya gotta know that the non-resident season opens one week after the resident season, which is usually the second week of October. And early season is tough anyway due to the crops mostly up still, so if you want a better chance at 'em, go later when the crops are coming off  But again, they're down right now, so I wouldn't plan a trip there around ditch chickens for a few more years.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

How does hunting on private land out there work? If you see a nice pothole, do you go check it out if there are not any no trespassing signs posted. I've read about many peoples experiences out there on this forum but haven't understood that aspect of it. Is renting a motel room in some little town do-able (if there are any) or do you try and find places to rent on Craigslist?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> How does hunting on private land out there work? If you see a nice pothole, do you go check it out if there are not any no trespassing signs posted. I've read about many peoples experiences out there on this forum but haven't understood that aspect of it. Is renting a motel room in some little town do-able (if there are any) or do you try and find places to rent on Craigslist?


private land = unposted means you can hunt. posted means you need to call/stop and talk to the landowner. i'm about 50/50 at getting permission on posted.

i've never set foot on public land out there (unless i was pimping JD's diver hole).

renting a motel room is not impossible. i've done it a couple times. i've actually drove into the state with no reservations and did just fine. I'm a little more resourceful than average person i think tho. Much easier to call store in a town you want to hunt...and chase leads to someone that rents out a place. very common and easy to find in remote towns.

I went twice last year. 

trip 1: non-resident opener with quackcocaine and his dad. non-resident opener. We had maybe 1 excellent hunt, 3 good hunts and a couple busts. we were field hunting mostly. guys with us that hunted potholes knocked the daylights out of them

trip 2: me, wingmaster22 and the_dude went 2nd week of november. Migration was in 110% full swing. few hundred thousand snows crossed us a day to feed and roost. Seen anywhere from 10k-30k mallards almost everytime we scouted. We had a couple major issues. we were not targeting snows and we had a full moon. Mallards did not come out to feed til maybe 10 minutes before shooting hours in the evening. Morning hunts sporatic as most birds fed all night in the wide open beans/corn. When we got into them tho it was big flocks of 500+ birds everytime we pulled the trigger. funnel clouds would work us...we'd drop some birds then sit there for 45min waiting for the next one. was so hit and miss.

my personal preference would be november big mallards. go big or go home. I've been doing it for 7 years now so its not that big of deal to me anymore if i strike out. I've scouted for 3 days and hunted the last 4 before trying to get on birds. it happens. I've also put 600 miles of windshield time in one day before (thank god for someone elses rental, lol).

my advice to original poster. call and get lodging in a remote town in the south central, look at google earth...look for ducky area near where you want to stay. big water is a must (provides roost). make lodging plans and then pick a date. date is less important than the area. its a damn gamble on weather any way u look at it. take field gear. use waders for backup plans. take a big gas card. learn to like gaddies...you can shoot 7 days of gaddies without trying. goodl luck.

p.s. stay away from devils lake,


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

All good advice so far. I really don't have anything else to add except "just go and do it". You will learn what works and what doesn't. I started going in 2001 and every year is different as already stated. Some days/years you shoot a pile and others you have to work at few. 

Sounds stupid but ND is about the adventure. And it is all what you make of it. If you DO NOT have a hunting style preference or target species, be open minded. If you want to layout shoot em -go for it. But if thats slow, jump shoot, belly up to a pothole, or scout and find the masses. Cover big water/small water. Again, be open minded at first until you find what works in that area, or for you. 

The following year (you will be going back) you can then narrow the focus.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

highcaliberconsecrator really put my thoughts perfectly when he said ND is about the adventure. I've said it before...when I cross the Red River from Minn into ND, it feels like I've come home. Honestly...like a huge weight is off my shoulders. So for me it's become the entire experience...not how many ducks we shoot.

It really is about choices. The first couple years out I was looking for "the motherlode" of ducks as we all talk about. We've all watched the tv shows and videos, and we've all seen the tornado's.  So for a few years, we spent hours, put miles on the truck, and lots of $$$ in gas searching them out. We did find some great spots. I will never forget my first true "tornado" field hunt. We found 'em the night before, and were up half the night thinking about the hunt to come and our strategy. The farmer who owns our place wanted to go with us, and he showed up the next morning in his Carhartts with an old "shellpicker" pump 12 ga. We were in no position to tell him he had to change. And it really didn't matter. You could've been in that field in blaze orange and they would've still come in. It was freakin ridiculous. Three of us were limited out in 18 minutes :yikes: But at some point in my trips out there the lightbulb went off in my head...I can only shoot 6 ducks a day (in ND), and furthermore, I can only eat so many ducks a day. Why am I spending so much effort just to be done in so quick time? Is that really why I'm here? Much to the dismay of one or two of my regular hunting partners, I finally decided that seeing those huge flocks is great, but I'm just as happy having flocks of 4, 6, 10 or 15 birds come in as I am with 500. Don't get me wrong...having a tornado on top of you is a thrill you'll never forget. But for me personally, I've evolved to where I'd rather poke away at smaller flocks, and spend a few hours hunting, than be done in 30 minutes or less. And searching out those huge bunches can be frustrating. As Shi Kid said in his post, last fall we found a couple huge bunches of mallards, and we tried hunting them, but they were leaving the roost just before evening closing time, and coming back to roost just after morning legal time. We had a couple decent shoots, but a slaughter wasn't in the cards.

One of my most memorable hunts last year was when Bow Hunter Brandon and his wife, daughter and son showed up in Shi Kid/Wingmaster's place "the gaddyshack" out there, which is just around the corner from the house we rent. I had plenty of ducks in the bag already, so I offered to take his whole family to one of my favorite potholes. Since we had the kids, we wanted it to be easy on them. So we sat high and dry on a neck of land between two big potholes. I wasn't even shooting, preferring to watch his son and Brandon shoot. We had a few come right in, and some pass shooting, and his son had some fun, but lost interest a bit as kids will do. So Brandon said "jd you gotta shoot when the next flock comes", which he and I proceeded to do. If I recall, Brandon limited out and I got 2 or 3. But it was a phenomenal day that I'll remember for a long, long time. 

As Highcaliber said, be very flexible your first trip or two out there, and figure out what "floats your boat" so to speak. Come prepared for water hunting, field hunting, jump shooting, etc. There are times when all styles work well, and you literally choose what you want to do. Some trips we just can't locate a good field, so we set up on some favorite potholes, or we even jumpshoot. One of my best hunts last fall was walking almost a mile back into the middle of a section to a pothole maybe 10 acres big, that I know often holds birds because no one gets to it. Three of us surrounded it and crept up on it like indians attacking Custer's camp. We jumped up in unison, and there were probably 200 mallards, and 100 redheads on it. They flushed and went in every direction. We each got 2 or 3...not a limit, but it was one of the most fun hunts I've had in years just because it was different.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fwiw, dave and I have booked our house out for all except 1 week. 2nd week of october is still open if anyone on here is looking. can give ya a special M-S deal.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> fwiw, dave and I have booked our house out for all except 1 week. 2nd week of october is still open if anyone on here is looking. can give ya a special M-S deal.


 You mean to tell me the 5-star Gaddy Shack isn't all booked up yet??
I don't think we're heading out there this year, probably will be spending a couple weeks in Arkansas and Oklahoma. Looking forward to Oklahoma. I would like to get up to Shiawassee early in the Michigan season, you'll have to let me know when you have room in your boat.


----------



## Snyder0324 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the help. I can not wait to go. Shi Kid can you pm me info about the house for the 2nd week at least i can bring something to the table when i talk to the guys about going. And is the 2nd week good to hunt also? I know its all weather based.

Thanks again everyone

Tim


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

QuackCocaine said:


> You mean to tell me the 5-star Gaddy Shack isn't all booked up yet??
> I don't think we're heading out there this year, probably will be spending a couple weeks in Arkansas and Oklahoma. Looking forward to Oklahoma. I would like to get up to Shiawassee early in the Michigan season, you'll have to let me know when you have room in your boat.


just let me know when you want to come up. not a prob. i don't blame ya for trying new places, thats the way to do it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Snyder0324 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the help. I can not wait to go. Shi Kid can you pm me info about the house for the 2nd week at least i can bring something to the table when i talk to the guys about going. And is the 2nd week good to hunt also? I know its all weather based.
> 
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> Tim


i think 1st and 2nd weekend are the most underrated for ducks as you have the option of excellent water hole hunting for LBD's. They save the day. Most of the hunting those first 2 weeks for field hunters are done in cut wheat fields and maybe some beans if they have good growing year. JD usually does 2nd week every year. Last year BowHunterBrandon was in our house the 2nd week, pm him for his take on it.

i'll pm you more specific info in a bit.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

FWIW, my dad has been hunting Sask 3rd wk of Oct since 69. Obviously way north of ND. Of all those years he has been frozen out once. We are actually contemplating the first wk of Nov for this or next year. The only regret you will have about ND is if you choose not to go. Some weeks maybe better than others but as stated its weather dependant. There is only so many birds you can kill and you fill soon find that the "adventure" outways cleaning birds on a regular basis. I actually have more fun with my dad while scouting than the acutal hunt itself. Look forward to you posting pics of your trip.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> ...I actually have more fun with my dad while scouting than the acutal hunt itself. Look forward to you posting pics of your trip.


ditto...what I said about my "guiding" day last fall for Bow Hunter Brandon and his family. What a blast. And if he hadn't convinced me to start shooting too, I would've never pulled a trigger...and would've been happy anyway 

It's all good.

And yes, my crew normally goes the second week of the NR season only because that's the only 10 day period that we can get the house. It's booked pretty much the rest of the season.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

just ducky said:


> ditto...what I said about my "guiding" day last fall for Bow Hunter Brandon and his family. What a blast. And if he hadn't convinced me to start shooting too, I would've never pulled a trigger...and would've been happy anyway
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> And yes, my crew normally goes the second week of the NR season only because that's the only 10 day period that we can get the house. It's booked pretty much the rest of the season.


Its always more fun to sit and watch the other guy miss the easy second bird on the group of pintails directly over head isn't it? I stated apologizing not because I missed the easy double but because I though right after I tried for it we were only allowed one pin. It was two last year not that it mattered.

It was a fun shoot, my son enjoyed it but just was not ready for birds in the air yet. This year should be different.

p.s. Apreaciate you not telling the story of me stretching the barrel and having to rely on the dog after running out of shells while chasing the cripple. I was a bit embarrassed. Lucky for me the dog made the retrieve in spite of my stupid shot choice.


----------



## Canuck (Oct 11, 2000)

Has anyone hunted during Thanksgiving week out there? I am thinking of taking my son and future son in law during that week since it is the only time that they can get out of school without missing the whole week. They are both new hunters and have not seen many birds or a good hunt yet. Thanks for any info.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Depends on the weather. Could be phenomenal or they could be ice fishing out there. Plus I'm not positive but the season might be done or at least at the very end.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> ...p.s. Apreaciate you not telling the story of me stretching the barrel and having to rely on the dog after running out of shells while chasing the cripple. I was a bit embarrassed. Lucky for me the dog made the retrieve in spite of my stupid shot choice.


In all honesty, I'd forgotten about that one that sailed. Guess it wasn't a big enough deal to stick in my mind. Although in thinking back on it, when you took off with the dog it was such a "sailer" that I told your son I'd be surprised if you came up with that bird, and without hesitating he said "oh they'll get it" :lol: Proved me wrong!

Oh yeah...the miss on the pintail. Oh well, it happens 

As I said B, that was one of my most memorable hunts of last fall. I'd do it again in a minute


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Depends on the weather. Could be phenomenal or they could be ice fishing out there. Plus I'm not positive but the season might be done or at least at the very end.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Their season actually went into January last fall due to a split in December  Probably similar this fall I would guess.

A Thanksgiving trip would be a real gamble. Some of my group went out one year about that time, and it was very cold and snowy, and even field hunting was really tough. They ended up chasing pheasants most of the week.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Canuck said:


> Has anyone hunted during Thanksgiving week out there? I am thinking of taking my son and future son in law during that week since it is the only time that they can get out of school without missing the whole week. They are both new hunters and have not seen many birds or a good hunt yet. Thanks for any info.


know quite a few guys that do it. its a risk of freezeout tho. if theres no snow down, still great field hunting.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Its always more fun to sit and watch the other guy miss the easy second bird on the group of pintails directly over head isn't it? I stated apologizing not because I missed the easy double but because I though right after I tried for it we were only allowed one pin. It was two last year not that it mattered.
> 
> It was a fun shoot, my son enjoyed it but just was not ready for birds in the air yet. This year should be different.
> 
> p.s. Apreaciate you not telling the story of me stretching the barrel and having to rely on the dog after running out of shells while chasing the cripple. I was a bit embarrassed. Lucky for me the dog made the retrieve in spite of my stupid shot choice.


 
Doesn't sound as bad as 4 guys missing 1 goose, 3 ft off the deck, over the decoys!:tdo12: ShiKid couldn't believe we didnt hit that thing!


----------



## Snyder0324 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone,, you guys help me out a lot on this site. Shi Kid and his post about how to set deeks out in the corn at the bingo increased my missing tremendously last season which is appreciated.

Thanks again to everyone.

Tim


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Snyder0324 said:


> ...Shi Kid and his post about how to set deeks out in the corn at the bingo increased my missing tremendously last season which is appreciated...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

QuackCocaine said:


> Doesn't sound as bad as 4 guys missing 1 goose, 3 ft off the deck, over the decoys!:tdo12: ShiKid couldn't believe we didnt hit that thing!


thats what i get for not bothering to set up and shoot...figured 3' off deck and 10yrds out was a gimme: 4 guns x 3 shots = wiff of the century...lol


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thats what i get for not bothering to set up and shoot...figured 3' off deck and 10yrds out was a gimme: 4 guns x 3 shots = wiff of the century...lol


Haha I guess some are just meant to get away. I think I redeemed myself. The rest if the trip I couldn't miss!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Speaking of funny Nodak memories.....this last fall on our first morning hunt we were picking up after a decent hunt. The truck and trailer were in the middle of the spread and we were all picking up decoys. I went to pick up a rather realistic looking "goose decoy" when it started to walk away from me! All the guns were unloaded and put away in the truck so I made a mad scramble to find a gun and a shell. 

Finally rounded up a load and just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger. That goose walked to the outside of the spread and just watched us pick up and got a free pass. As we were pulling out of the field it flew off. Cool memory I'll remember for a long time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Speaking of funny Nodak memories.....this last fall on our first morning hunt we were picking up after a decent hunt. The truck and trailer were in the middle of the spread and we were all picking up decoys. I went to pick up a rather realistic looking "goose decoy" when it started to walk away from me! All the guns were unloaded and put away in the truck so I made a mad scramble to find a gun and a shell.
> 
> Finally rounded up a load and just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger. That goose walked to the outside of the spread and just watched us pick up and got a free pass. As we were pulling out of the field it flew off. Cool memory I'll remember for a long time.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Good for you!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

All the stories you guys are sharing sound great. Like said before, it's the adventure side of the trip that sounds most appealing. Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Speaking of funny Nodak memories.....this last fall on our first morning hunt we were picking up after a decent hunt. The truck and trailer were in the middle of the spread and we were all picking up decoys. I went to pick up a rather realistic looking "goose decoy" when it started to walk away from me! All the guns were unloaded and put away in the truck so I made a mad scramble to find a gun and a shell.
> 
> Finally rounded up a load and just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger. That goose walked to the outside of the spread and just watched us pick up and got a free pass. As we were pulling out of the field it flew off. Cool memory I'll remember for a long time.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Um....has anyone heard me speak of how bright trash chickens (aka geese) are? Well....'nuf said :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thats what i get for not bothering to set up and shoot...figured 3' off deck and 10yrds out was a gimme: 4 guns x 3 shots = wiff of the century...lol


Oh I'm betting you killed him  Guessing you all had duck loads in? I don't even target trash chickens, but I've seen a lot of them take the full brunt of several duck loads, and continue flying off seemingly unscathed, only to crumple up later. Yup, that trash chicken became food for some varmint


----------



## Canuck (Oct 11, 2000)

Sounds like the best time to go is early October not asking for your honey holes but what area (NE, SE, central etc) is going to give a good chance at hunting pot holes, small ponds etc as this will be my first time going out and I really want my son and son in law have a good hunt as this will be their first real duck hunt. I have a 12' jon boat should I bring it or are waders good enough? I plan on taking a couple of dozen decoys is that enough or will you recommend more? The other plan was to scout/hunt pheasants in the afternoon. If you would rather pm any help that would be greatly appreciated Thanks guys.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Canuck said:


> Sounds like the best time to go is early October not asking for your honey holes but what area (NE, SE, central etc) is going to give a good chance at hunting pot holes, small ponds etc as this will be my first time going out and I really want my son and son in law have a good hunt as this will be their first real duck hunt. I have a 12' jon boat should I bring it or are waders good enough? I plan on taking a couple of dozen decoys is that enough or will you recommend more? The other plan was to scout/hunt pheasants in the afternoon. If you would rather pm any help that would be greatly appreciated Thanks guys.


PM sent only because you have so many questions, and most guys are tired of reading the same old advice to yet another Nodak newbie :lol:


----------



## Snyder0324 (Jun 2, 2010)

Update 

So i talk to my guy who i am suppose to be going with to NoDak. He said they usually go up near the Canadian border a town called Rugby i think he said its like 13 miles from the border and at the foot hill's of the Turtle Mountains. Does anyone have any info that they would like to share on this area. Am i being set up for disappointment or am i in for a hell of a trip?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Snyder0324 said:


> Update
> 
> So i talk to my guy who i am suppose to be going with to NoDak. He said they usually go up near the Canadian border a town called Rugby i think he said its like 13 miles from the border and at the foot hill's of the Turtle Mountains. Does anyone have any info that they would like to share on this area. Am i being set up for disappointment or am i in for a hell of a trip?
> 
> ...


probably the #2 destination outside of devils lake. only problem i see with what you have goin is its a high pressure non-resident area....and its closer to the oil field mess that is creeping east as guys look for places to stay. I know a lot of people have lost their annual rentals they've had for years to oil workers renting them out for year or 2 in advance.


----------

